# What does Moundwood look like at IL?



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a report on the ice, or lack thereof, at Moundwood? With the warm temps I would like to give it another try soon.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

yesterdays rain destroyed the ice there, before then, i had seen a couple guys on the ice fishing from a jon boat and one guy fishin from a bucket


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

with the lows in the 20`s the next 2 nights then the teens friday night there might be good ice for the weekend, all we can do is hope, got the ice poles all ready to go, i hate the time between casting and jigging, i need to fish


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

The ice at Moundwood was marginal when we got off of it Tuesday morning. I bet the rain and warm weather the rest of the day made it unsafe. I did OK there Monday and Tuesday AM , caught 5 s'eyes and one perch. 3 were 2 lbs. Went to the channels on the North side of the lake Tuesday PM and the ice was much better. Fished the rest of day in the rain and caught pan fish constistantly. They really turned on around 4:00PM and got bigger. Between the 3 of us there were 60 keepers caught and who knows how many dinks dropped back in the hole.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish Duckless! Did you get them on a jigging Rapala? If so, did you tip with minnow? What color? Sounds like you were having a blast out there.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Is the ice still safe anywhere? Was thinking about coming up this weekend.


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Blue was the color. Every S'eye I saw caught , except one, was caught on a lure with blue in it. I caught all 5 on a Northland Buckshot Rattlin Spoon- Super Glo Rainbow, tipped with a minnow head. They turned on and I caught 3 in 15 minutes out of the same hole. I drove over and checked the ice at Moundwood today and it looked very rotten. The channel was iced over but melted at the edges and open spots out in the lake past the mouth. I won't be on it until we get some real cold weather again.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Any updates? Would like to get into some eyes by either casting or jigging


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I was able to wet a line Monday night 12/14 at Moundwood. I took a chance knowing the odds were good that ice would have the channel locked up. However, 8 of us found open water out to the lake end of the barge. I got there at 5pm and started catching fish at 5:15. By 6pm I had five in the bucket. Things shut off and I left at 6:45 to get back for the survivor final. I saw three other fish taken by the other 7 fisherman. It will be open this evening for sure. In fact, the open water was visibly getting bigger in the couple hours that I was there. I would be back tonight, but the weather is supposed to get bad around that time. Same program, slow almost deadstick retreave. Strikes were light, but noticable. Biggest was 18" while most were 15". It was 47 degrees when I got there and 51 degrees when I left with a strong south wind. A perfect night out... it was well worth the gamble. Good Luck!

Pic was a cell phone pic. Nothing else needs to be said!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I was able to wet a line Monday night 12/14 at Moundwood. I took a chance knowing the odds were good that ice would have the channel locked up. However, 8 of us found open water out to the lake end of the barge. I got there at 5pm and started catching fish at 5:15. By 6pm I had five in the bucket. Things shut off and I left at 6:45 to get back for the survivor final. I saw three other fish taken by the other 7 fisherman. It will be open this evening for sure. In fact, the open water was visibly getting bigger in the couple hours that I was there. I would be back tonight, but the weather is supposed to get bad around that time. Same program, slow almost deadstick retreave. Strikes were light, but noticable. Biggest was 18" while most were 15". It was 47 degrees when I got there and 51 degrees when I left with a strong south wind. A perfect night out... it was well worth the gamble. Good Luck!
> 
> Pic was a cell phone pic. Nothing else needs to be said!


was this Sunday 12/14 or Monday 12/15? just wondering because of the dates listed, I live south of Dayton and it was freezing down here at 5 p.m. yesterday Monday 12/15, so it would seem if it would be colder farther north, but nice catch either way, I was thinking about coming up there yesterday but thought it would be a waste of time


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Tennessee, you caught me. It was Sunday night, not Monday. Anyway, what I was trying to say was that I felt the channel would be open and fishable on Monday night even with cold temps. I doubt that it is open now. But that is okay because I just ordered a new ice fishing shanty last night so bring on the ice.


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

a friend of mine left a blue nylon tackle box coming off the ice at long island on saturday around 530 if anybody saw it my friend would be happy to give a nice reward for it back, please contact me


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Tennessee, you caught me. It was Sunday night, not Monday. Anyway, what I was trying to say was that I felt the channel would be open and fishable on Monday night even with cold temps. I doubt that it is open now. But that is okay because I just ordered a new ice fishing shanty last night so bring on the ice.


I heard that, Im new to the winter fishing scene but I may be out on the ice for the first time this year


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Cancelled the shanty order when I was told shipping was $110. Bought a new "Showdown" ice fishing unit instead so bring on the ice. I am real excited to see how it works. Also got some of those "Reel Weeds". 

By the way, has anyone else noticed the ponds and rivers are still ice free. I bet Moundwood is open. Any current reports! I almost went up tonight, but wasn't ready to go in time for the dusk bite so I stayed home.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

was told it was iced over again tonight.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

totally iced over was by there tonight few guys drilled holes off barge and was jigging for them with no success.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone contacted me about your friend's missing tackle bag. They're a lurker here on OGF and read your post.

Check your PM's for his contact info.

To the guy who's returning the bag, may your good deed be returned to you one day and THANKS for doing the right thing. Sportsmen are some of the best people around!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Just drove by tonight, basically completely open with ice floating through the channel, duck hunters were launching/loading boats 1 guy castin from shore


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I drove by there, didn't know that channel was Moundwood, I saw a guy launching his boat loaded with duck blastin' gear. I always thought saugeye fishermen were nuts but duck hunters take the cake


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

met with the guy and got the tackle bag back, very nice guy, going to have to show him some of my honey holes for doing such a good deed


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

havent heard any reports on the ice, any info would be appraciated


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Do you guys think it will open up by Sunday? Looking at 55 tomorrow and 68 saturday.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

be nice to have some open water Saturday.


----------

